

Ask HN: When a startup supplies a computer, do you own it? - bcursed

I&#x27;m considering an offer from a startup. Among their perks is a new laptop, monitor, etc.<p>Now at a typical job, I&#x27;d expect this to be supplied and owned by the company. But this is a remote startup, and thus feels different somehow.<p>Would the equipment typically be owned by the employee or the employer? Just having to ship it back if you were to quit seems odd. Especially if you add a chair into the equipment mix. Thoughts&#x2F;experiences?
======
patio11
Typically, the employer. They'll probably want to manage it, include e.g.
"nuke from orbit if you lose physical control of the device." Owning the
computer makes their claim to your code (even) stronger. Owning the computer
means that e.g. the company's insurance won't insta-deny any claims that they
make because they fail a checkbox item about letting uncontrolled hardware
access their network, etc etc.

Buying you a computer is also not tax advantageous when compared to buying a
computer for your use. If they buy you a $3,000 Macbook and give it to you,
that costs ~$4,500. If they buy it _for_ you, the cost is upper bounded by
$3,000, since they can book the depreciation on it as a business expense and
carry forward the tax loss as an asset.

------
JSeymourATL
This perk is no different than a company car, or club membership. If you ever
separate from the company, the equipment rightfully belongs to them.

If the company fails, as was my experience-- the founder said just keep it as
a souvenir.

------
thejteam
The startup may be able to fly under the radar for personal property tax
considerations, but in many states if the company owns property in the state
then they have to file a personal property tax return, with the proper filing
fee, etc. This could get pretty burdensome if the employees are spread out
over a few states, to the point where they may just let the employee own the
property.

This varies by state, of course, and if all the remote employees are in the
same state is probably not a big deal.

------
suzyperplexus
I agree that the company owns the laptop, but also that they own any
inventions ever mentioned, worked on, or accessed from it. If you're working
on your own projects, make sure you offer a list of inventions dating the
creation of any intellectual property you don't want your company to claim
rights to.

------
YoAdrian
This is something you need to clarify with the company. My company has remote
employees, but they get company owned laptops, monitors, etc.. When the
employee leaves the company, they have to ship the company owned equipment
back. You need to have this clarified in writing if you expect to keep the
equipment.

~~~
caw
I'd almost assume the company owns all the equipment. You'll be expected to
ship it back with them covering cost of shipping unless your reach some kind
of agreement. Maybe they won't want to pay for freight shipping on a desk and
chair and tell you to just keep it if you leave on good terms. But you
shouldn't expect it to be yours. While probably not a good negotiation topic
(there's more pressing ones like pay and vacation), it's something you could
inquire about or negotiate in the discussions.

------
rmc
Almost certainly they own it. Mostly because they want to be able to control
it. Remember if they buy it for you, then you will have to be taxed (benefit
in kind). It's not a great deal as a perk for you, you're much better asking
for a 5k raise. :P

